# Battlefield 3 Close Quarters: Ist das noch Battlefield? - Leser-Test von Nesquick_John



## Nesquick_John (18. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Close Quarters: Ist das noch Battlefield? - Leser-Test von Nesquick_John* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Close Quarters: Ist das noch Battlefield? - Leser-Test von Nesquick_John


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (18. Juni 2012)

Gut geschrieben


----------



## BornToBeHere (18. Juni 2012)

EA hat Dice einfach nur gesagt: CoD hat scheiße gebaut, jetz nehmen wir die kleinen, einfacher und billiger zu produzierenden Maps und bauen es in einem überteuertem DLC ein.
Kurz und knapp...Nein ist es nichtmehr!


----------



## -P-Escobar- (18. Juni 2012)

und wenn es nichts neues geben würde, alle so: "OOHH buuuh battlefield bringt immer nur das gleiche so faule Entwickler buhuuuuuu, keien Innovation mimimimimimimimi"


----------



## Viper0201 (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde das DLC recht gelungen, das einzige was wieder mal miserabel ist ist das Spawnsystem. Ich meine die Karten sich nicht wirklich klein und bei 8vs8 sollte man doch meinen das man NICHT neben dem Gegner spawnt aber gerade das passiert leider noch oft genug. Die Hitboxen sind wie gewohnt sehr ping-anfällig (kills obwohl das Opfer schon um die Ecke ist). Aber was am meisten nervt ist der ungenaue Sound. Es kann einfach nicht sein das ich Gewehrschüsse so laut höre als ob sie neben mir abgefeuert werden obwohl der Schütze 1-2 Stockwerke unter mir steht.

Zur im Titel gestellten Frage ob das noch  Battlefield ist. Kann Ich nur sagen das es seit BC1 kein mehr Battlefield ist und BF3 eigentlich BC3 ist und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund das alle Fahrzeuge unendlich viel Munition haben.


----------



## filefool (18. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es nicht schlecht dass DICE versucht das Gameplay um eine neue Komponente zu erweitern. Natürlich liebe ich Battlefield für die Dinge die es groß gemacht haben: Riesen-Karten, Fahr- und Flugzeuge, taktisches Vorgehen usw. Aber zur Abwechslung mal nicht 1 km laufen zu müssen, nur um dann von einem Sniper um die Ecke gebracht zu werden ist ebenfalls interessant. Und zeigt mir einen Entwickler der mit jedem DLC neue Karten, Waffen UND Spielmodi hinzufügt.

Close Quarters ist eine willkomme Abwechslung bis zum Release der "echten" Erweiterungen die wieder das typische Battlefield-Feeling bringen werden.


----------



## Khaos (18. Juni 2012)

BornToBeHere schrieb:


> EA hat Dice einfach nur gesagt: CoD hat scheiße gebaut, jetz nehmen wir die kleinen, einfacher und billiger zu produzierenden Maps und bauen es in einem überteuertem DLC ein.
> Kurz und knapp...Nein ist es nichtmehr!


 
Der Kommentar ist eigentlich so doof, dass man gar nicht drauf antworten sollte. 
Ich tu es trotzdem mal:

Dass du so ziemlich als erstes CoD erwähnst, spricht für sich.

Die Karten sind klein, aber ganz sicher nicht "einfacher" oder billiger zu produzieren. Bei der Dichte an Details war´s ganz sicher nicht einfacher, als ein Metro oder Firestorm. Ausserdem sind die Karten super balanced. Aber hey, du hast es sicher eh nicht gespielt und kannst demnach eh nicht aus erster Hand beurteilen. 

Was an dem DLC ist überteuert? 
Dass es "nur" vier Karten sind? Wie bei CoD? Der Unterschied: die Karten sind gänzlich neu, nicht wiederaufgewertet. Man bekommt 10 neue Waffen dazu (nicht einfach nur Reskins, sondern haben eigene Vor- und Nachteile und können Lücken zwischen den Base-Waffen schließen). 

Niemand wird gezwungen, diesen DLC zu kaufen. Es entstehen für niemanden bestimmte Vorteile im Spiel oder Nachteile für Leute, die den DLC nicht haben (z.B. weil ihm die Waffen fehlen). Das Rumgeheule ist mittlerweile unerträglich geworden. Alles was nicht kostenlos ist, ist "überteuert". Und ja, ich bin auch kein Fan von DLC-Politik, muss aber gestehen, dass Dice seine DLCs vom Inhalt her immer noch gerechter ausschmückt, als andere. 
Ja, früher™ gab es kostenlos Inhalte hintergeschoben. Stimmt, fand ich auch besser. Aber man muss auch einsehen, dass in den DLCs zum Teil sehr sehr viel Arbeit steckt und sie auch dem Spieler viel geben können (Spielspaß - Spielzeit). (Sinnlos-DLCs [aka irgendwelche Ponies oder so] mal aussen vor gelassen.)


----------



## Kerusame (18. Juni 2012)

gut geschrieben aber, ehrlich mal das spawnsystem kommt gerade bei den kleinen karten richtig schlecht zum vorschein - finde ich jedenfalls.
bin oft genug per zufalls-spawn neben einem gegner (mit dem rücken zu ihm) erschienen und durfte wieder eines meiner dogtags hergeben oder einfach im kugelhagel sterben.

mit battlefield hat das ganze freilich nicht mehr viel zu tun. teamplay oder langfristige kämpfe um eine position sind auf den karten fehl am platz. als jemand der auch schon mal 1-2 oder vielleicht 3 teile CoD gespielt hat, habe ich mich verzweifelt nach der klasse des "knife-runner" umgesehen... der fehlt hier gerade noch um es zu einem wirklichen CoD-klon zu machen. die neuen waffen die mit Close Quarters mitkommen sind im großen und ganzen ok, haben nichts was sie wirklich aus der masse der schon vorhandenen waffen abhebt (abgesehen davon dass momentan jeder damit rumläuft um sie anzutesten). als österreicher freu ich mich aber natürlich endlich ein heimisches produkt am schlachtfeld zu tragen (Steyr AUG Z A3 // AUG A3).

im großen und ganzen ist Close Quarters wohl nur etwas für jene unter den battlefield-spielern die auf das arcade-lastige, sehr schnelle gameplay stehen bei dem man eigentlich auf sich allein gestellt ist, jene die gerne mal für 1-2 stunden abwechslung von den bisherigen maps haben wollen, oder clans die als teamspeak-organisiertes einsatzkommando an die sache ran gehen. jeder der sich auf große maps, teamplay und einen leichten hauch von strategie gefreut hat wird bis zum erscheinen von "armored warfare" im september warten müssen.


----------



## Kerusame (18. Juni 2012)

Khaos schrieb:


> Es entstehen für niemanden bestimmte Vorteile im Spiel oder Nachteile für Leute, die den DLC nicht haben (z.B. weil ihm die Waffen fehlen).



entschuldige, grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht aber es entsteht für jeden ein nachteil der nicht premium-member ist, da er in einer warteschlange nach hinten gereiht wird sobald ein premium-member in die warteschlange kommt. und das finde ich schon sehr frech auch wenn ich selbst premium-member bin.
im prinzip kann ein nicht-premium ewig in der warteschlange stecken wenn ständig neue premium-member beitreten. und da fühlt man sich sicherlich "pissed" immerhin hat man ja auch für sein spiel bezahlt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Juni 2012)

Karten: mappingtechnisch ein Traum, lange nicht mehr sowas in eine AAA-Titel gesehen; beim Spielen sind sie auch gut, aber das Gameplay von BF3 ist dann vlt. doch die falsche Grundlage

Spielmodi: beide kranken extrem an Glück und dem Spawnsystem, weshalb ich sie seit dem ich JNG 90 und M5K habe, nie wieder anrührte

Waffen: alle wirklich gut spielbar, vor allem vom Gefühl her, und passen sich gut in Lücken die es noch im Balancespektrum gab ein


----------



## Khaos (18. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> entschuldige, grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht aber es entsteht für jeden ein nachteil der nicht premium-member ist, da er in einer warteschlange nach hinten gereiht wird sobald ein premium-member in die warteschlange kommt. und das finde ich schon sehr frech auch wenn ich selbst premium-member bin.
> im prinzip kann ein nicht-premium ewig in der warteschlange stecken wenn ständig neue premium-member beitreten. und da fühlt man sich sicherlich "pissed" immerhin hat man ja auch für sein spiel bezahlt.


 
Ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf den DLC an sich (also Close Quarters), nicht auf Premium. Weil das ist noch mal ´nen ganz anderer Schuh. 
Aber du hast recht, das mit der Queue Priority ist schon etwas... fragwürdig.


----------



## tommy1977 (18. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> entschuldige, grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht aber es entsteht für jeden ein nachteil der nicht premium-member ist, da er in einer warteschlange nach hinten gereiht wird sobald ein premium-member in die warteschlange kommt. und das finde ich schon sehr frech auch wenn ich selbst premium-member bin.
> im prinzip kann ein nicht-premium ewig in der warteschlange stecken wenn ständig neue premium-member beitreten. und da fühlt man sich sicherlich "pissed" immerhin hat man ja auch für sein spiel bezahlt.



Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass 90% der spielenden BF3-Zocker bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von dem Game dermaßen überzeugt sind, dass sie auch jeden DLC früher oder später mitnehmen werden (sonst würden sie ja jetzt nicht mehr spielen). Was spricht also gegen PREMIUM? Richtig...nichts! Also warum nicht ein paar Vorteile mitnehmen, welche man gegenüber den "Normalos" nicht hätte?


----------



## Kerusame (18. Juni 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass 90% der spielenden BF3-Zocker bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von dem Game dermaßen überzeugt sind, dass sie auch jeden DLC früher oder später mitnehmen werden (sonst würden sie ja jetzt nicht mehr spielen). Was spricht also gegen PREMIUM? Richtig...nichts! Also warum nicht ein paar Vorteile mitnehmen, welche man gegenüber den "Normalos" nicht hätte?


 
also ist dir eine 2 klassen behandlung bei computerspielen recht? wartest du auch beim arzt gern 1-2 stunden länger weil vor dir noch 3 privatpatienten sind die sich extra zeit lassen (können)?

gerecht ist anders, das wollte ich damit nur sagen - und auch nur indirekt da es mich als premium ja nicht wirklich betrifft.


----------



## Khaos (18. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> wartest du auch beim arzt gern 1-2 stunden länger weil vor dir noch 3 privatpatienten sind die sich extra zeit lassen (können)?


 
Willkommen in Deutschland, wo Ärzte teilweise schon gar keine Kassenpatienten mehr aufnehmen, um nur noch Privatpatienten zu behandeln. 
Zweiklassengesellschaft ftw. 
OT Ende.


----------



## Cicero (18. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> entschuldige, grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht aber es entsteht für jeden ein nachteil der nicht premium-member ist, da er in einer warteschlange nach hinten gereiht wird sobald ein premium-member in die warteschlange kommt. und das finde ich schon sehr frech auch wenn ich selbst premium-member bin.


 
Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Sei einmal ehrlich zu Dir selbst: Was war deine längste Warteschlange? Eben. In der Praxis wird sich dies (und hat sich mMn auch nicht) sonderlich negativ auswirken. Insbesondere, wenn drei Premium-Member auf dieselber Map wollen, da stehen dann nämlich drei gleichberechtigt in der Warteschlange und keiner wird bevorzugt. 

Was den DLC angeht: Bisher finde ich die Maps OK. Klar, Battlefield ist was anderes, aber für ein Spielchen zwischendurch immer spaßig. 

Einzig das Gun Master System ist behämmert gelöst. Man kämpft im Team, aber trotzdem nur für sich. Ergebnis: Die Siegchance ("Dein Team hat gewonnen") ist nun nicht mehr bei 50% sondern bei 1:24 bei einem 24er Slot, wobei ich nur 12 Spieler wirklich erledigen kann.... dämlich das.
Also: Entweder jeder gegen jeden und keine Teams. Dann hat jeder die gleiche Siegchance. Oder Team gegen Team und der Sieg gehört dem Team, dessen Member den finalen Messerkill gemacht hat.

@Artikelschreiber: Nice job.


----------



## PostalDude83 (18. Juni 2012)

Finde CQ gut soweit, jedoch nur auf 16er Servern.


----------



## tommy1977 (18. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> also ist dir eine 2 klassen behandlung bei computerspielen recht? wartest du auch beim arzt gern 1-2 stunden länger weil vor dir noch 3 privatpatienten sind die sich extra zeit lassen (können)?
> 
> gerecht ist anders, das wollte ich damit nur sagen - und auch nur indirekt da es mich als premium ja nicht wirklich betrifft.



Ob mir das Recht ist oder nicht, ist doch völlig irrelevant. Und außerdem hinkt der Vergleich. Viele können es sich nicht aussuchen, ob privat oder gesetzlich versichert und von den Konsequenzen des "Rückwechsels" ganz zu schweigen. Ich sehe hier eher die Möglichkeit, sich durch den Erwerb von Premium einen zusätzlichen Vorteil zu verschaffen, welchen man beim Einzelkauf der DLCs nicht hat...also quasi ein Bonus in Form der Bevorzugung bei der Slot-Vergabe. Warum denn nicht? Und seien wir mal ehrlich...wer einen Rechner betreibt, der BF3 vernünftig darstellt, dem sollten die 50 Euro doch nun wirklich nicht an den Allerwertesten gebacken sein, oder? Wir reden hier von einem relativ geringen Betrag, welcher durch Konsum von diversen Alltagsdrogen (Alkohol, Tabak...etc.) ruckzuck übertroffen wird. Hier sollte man mal anfangen anzusetzen und nicht bei dieser Einmalausgabe für unser liebstes Hobby.


----------



## Kerusame (18. Juni 2012)

Cicero schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Sei einmal ehrlich zu Dir selbst: Was war deine längste Warteschlange?



platz 72 auf nem 64er cq-metro server



tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ob mir das Recht ist oder nicht, ist doch  völlig irrelevant. Und außerdem hinkt der Vergleich. Viele können es  sich nicht aussuchen, ob privat oder gesetzlich versichert und von den  Konsequenzen des "Rückwechsels" ganz zu schweigen. Ich sehe hier eher  die Möglichkeit, sich durch den Erwerb von Premium einen zusätzlichen  Vorteil zu verschaffen, welchen man beim Einzelkauf der DLCs nicht  hat...also quasi ein Bonus in Form der Bevorzugung bei der Slot-Vergabe.  Warum denn nicht? Und seien wir mal ehrlich...wer einen Rechner  betreibt, der BF3 vernünftig darstellt, dem sollten die 50 Euro doch nun  wirklich nicht an den Allerwertesten gebacken sein, oder? Wir reden  hier von einem relativ geringen Betrag, welcher durch Konsum von  diversen Alltagsdrogen (Alkohol, Tabak...etc.) ruckzuck übertroffen  wird. Hier sollte man mal anfangen anzusetzen und nicht bei dieser  Einmalausgabe für unser liebstes Hobby.



viele können oder wollen sich auch kein premium zulegen, das is wie bei der privaten krankenversicherung eine frage des geldes  und dass man damit alle dlc-packs für ~50€ statt für ~75€ ( ~60€ wenn man B2K schon hat) bekommt, 2 wochen früher als der rest die dlc-packs spielen kann und zusätzlich eigene premium-dogtags hat ist wohl nicht vorteil genug?
ach weißte was ich will hier auch keine grundsatzdiskusion führen, im endeffekt bleibt premium ne klasse sache für vielspieler, und eine leichte verarsche für alle die sich das nicht zulegen wollen.


----------



## Sirius89 (18. Juni 2012)

Nein das is nicht mehr Battlefield.Selbst Battlefield 3 Vanilla war schon nicht mehr Battlefield wie man es kannte.Aber naja,DICE is EA's neues Bückstück und wenn EA sagt "MACH SO UND SO" dann macht DICE halt eben so.


----------



## Khaos (18. Juni 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Nein das is nicht mehr Battlefield.Selbst Battlefield 3 Vanilla war schon nicht mehr Battlefield wie man es kannte.Aber naja,DICE is EA's neues Bückstück und wenn EA sagt "MACH SO UND SO" dann macht DICE halt eben so.


 
Sagst du zu deinem Arbeitgeber auch "Ich bin nicht dein Bückstück und mache im Leben nicht, was du von mir verlangst, damit du mir Geld gibst!"?


----------



## DerBloP (18. Juni 2012)

Na, haben alle schön EA´s Eula unterschrieben? Eigentlich hat man sich och ein Spiel gekauft wo jeder gleich behandelt wird... nun werden aber Premium Kunden besser gestellt...Warteschlange FTW ist der Drops jetzt gelutscht?


----------



## DicknHals (18. Juni 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat man sich och ein Spiel gekauft wo jeder gleich behandelt wird...


 
joa und jedem steht es frei sich den premiuminhalt zu kaufen. also ist es jedem selbst überlassen wie hoch er in der warteschlange steht was btw mir ma völlig bums wäre...


----------



## lolxd999 (18. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> platz 72 auf nem 64er cq-metro server
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Eine leichte Verarsche .. genau das ... ob man das Geld ausgeben will / kann oder nicht , wer es nicht macht , und sei es nur aus Prinzip , der fühlt sich leicht verarscht.
 Das Problem sind nicht die 2 Wochen früher Zugang zu sehr starken Waffen , die kriegt nachher ja doch jeder der den DLC kauft 

(Das der , der ihn nicht kauft , z.B. auf die SPAS 12 als stärkste Shotgun verzichten muss , ist wieder ein anderes Thema) , 

das Problem fängt bei der Warteschlangenpriorität an , und wenn sich das Premium System bei EA / Activision und Co. durchsetzt , haben wir irgendwann ein Pay2Play Prinzip , genauso wie bei Free2Play , gegen Geld kann man bessere Waffen kaufen , aber das Grundspiel hat schon den Vollpreis gekostet. 

Da ich doch diese düsteren Zukunftsvisionen hege , bin ich absolut gegen Premium , ich weiß aber eins : BF3 war mein letztes EA-Multiplayerspiel , sollange die ihre Einstellung bezüglich kostenplifchtigem Add-On Content nicht grundsätzlichst ändern.


----------



## SwonVIP (18. Juni 2012)

Nein! Sondern eher ein Mainstream COD Klon! Fehlen nur noch die Abschussserien!


----------



## golani79 (18. Juni 2012)

Mal ne kurze Off-Topic Frage an die BF3 Spieler:

Gibt es eine Demo zu BF3 die ich über Origin testen kann? Wollte es eigentlich damals zu Release zocken, doch da hatte ich Probleme mit den Ports hier am Campus.
Mittlerweile hab ich jedoch von jemanden gehört, dass es auch am Campus funktionieren soll. Nur habe ich diesbezüglich noch keine Bestätigung.

Jetzt würde ich das gerne mal ausprobieren, weil Interesse hätte ich schon an dem Game.
Bad Company 2 funktioniert mittlerweile auch, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Nur würde ich ungern das Spiel kaufen, ohne zu wissen, ob ich überhaupt online komme damit.


----------



## DerBloP (18. Juni 2012)

...und das meinte ich zum Premium dreck..im Prinzip stand nirgends auf der Verpackung, das man später nachteile erziehlt, wenn man sich kein Zusatzkontent kauft. Und da greift wieder diese undurchsichtige EULA. Das ist in meinen Augen betrug und sollte abgemahnt werden!


----------



## Singler (19. Juni 2012)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Eine leichte Verarsche .. genau das ... ob man das Geld ausgeben will / kann oder nicht , wer es nicht macht , und sei es nur aus Prinzip , der fühlt sich leicht verarscht.
> Das Problem sind nicht die 2 Wochen früher Zugang zu sehr starken Waffen , die kriegt nachher ja doch jeder der den DLC kauft
> 
> (Das der , der ihn nicht kauft , z.B. auf die SPAS 12 als stärkste Shotgun verzichten muss , ist wieder ein anderes Thema) ,



Unsinn. Ob du nun Premium hast oder nicht, ist egal. Die SPAS12 bekommst du durch das DLC, nicht durch Premium. Also troll hier mal nicht rum, indem du Unwahrheiten rausposaunst



lolxd999 schrieb:


> das Problem fängt bei der Warteschlangenpriorität an , und wenn sich das Premium System bei EA / Activision und Co. durchsetzt , haben wir irgendwann ein Pay2Play Prinzip , genauso wie bei Free2Play , gegen Geld kann man bessere Waffen kaufen , aber das Grundspiel hat schon den Vollpreis gekostet.



Ähm... nein? 



lolxd999 schrieb:


> Da ich doch diese düsteren Zukunftsvisionen hege , bin ich absolut gegen Premium , ich weiß aber eins : BF3 war mein letztes EA-Multiplayerspiel , sollange die ihre Einstellung bezüglich kostenplifchtigem Add-On Content nicht grundsätzlichst ändern.



Dein Verlust. Hier gibt es keinen, dem es auch nur im Ansatz juckt, ob du noch EA-Spiele kaufst oder BF3 spielst.


----------



## Singler (19. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> entschuldige, grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht aber es entsteht für jeden ein nachteil der nicht premium-member ist, da er in einer warteschlange nach hinten gereiht wird sobald ein premium-member in die warteschlange kommt. und das finde ich schon sehr frech auch wenn ich selbst premium-member bin.
> im prinzip kann ein nicht-premium ewig in der warteschlange stecken wenn ständig neue premium-member beitreten. und da fühlt man sich sicherlich "pissed" immerhin hat man ja auch für sein spiel bezahlt.


 
Anders rum: Wieso sollen Nicht-Premium-Nutzer den Premium-Nutzern gleichgestellt sein? Neben dem günstigeren Preis für alle DLCs zusammen und dem dem neuen Messer ist es DER Unique-Selling-Point. Sollen die nicht-Premium-Kunden halt ein paar Minuten länger warten und sich von mir auch darüber aufregen... Hätten sich ja auch Premium holen können.


----------



## Singler (19. Juni 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> ...und das meinte ich zum Premium dreck..im Prinzip stand nirgends auf der Verpackung, das man später nachteile erziehlt, wenn man sich kein Zusatzkontent kauft. Und da greift wieder diese undurchsichtige EULA. Das ist in meinen Augen betrug und sollte abgemahnt werden!


 
Watt für eine Verpackung?

Und was in deinen Augen Betrug ist... na, lassen wir das


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Juni 2012)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Eine leichte Verarsche .. genau das ... ob man das Geld ausgeben will / kann oder nicht , wer es nicht macht , und sei es nur aus Prinzip , der fühlt sich leicht verarscht.
> Das Problem sind nicht die 2 Wochen früher Zugang zu sehr starken Waffen , die kriegt nachher ja doch jeder der den DLC kauft
> 
> (Das der , der ihn nicht kauft , z.B. auf die SPAS 12 als stärkste Shotgun verzichten muss , ist wieder ein anderes Thema) ,
> ...


 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil deines Kommentares Schwachsinn ist:
Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass damals bei den ganzen "booster packs" alle Juhuu geschrien haben, aber das Geflenne war damals bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt wie heute, dabei war es exakt das gleiche Prinzip, mit dem Unterschied dass man damals weniger für sein Geld bekam, aber bitte es ist letztendlich jedem selbst zu überlassen was er tut man braucht die ganze Premium Sache ja auch tatsächlich nicht kaufen!
Wirklich "wichtig" davon sind mir eh nur 2 vor allem das mysteriöse "Endgame".


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Juni 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass 90% der spielenden BF3-Zocker bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von dem Game dermaßen überzeugt sind, dass sie auch jeden DLC früher oder später mitnehmen werden (sonst würden sie ja jetzt nicht mehr spielen). Was spricht also gegen PREMIUM? Richtig...nichts! Also warum nicht ein paar Vorteile mitnehmen, welche man gegenüber den "Normalos" nicht hätte?


 
Bitte keine Zahlen anführen, die schlicht aus der Glaskugel kommen. Ich habe kein Premium, spiele Battlefield aber trotzdem gerne. Warum ich es mir nicht hole? Weil 50% des Inhalts schlicht noch nicht bekannt sind und von den 50% die bekannt sind will ich 50% nicht 
Ich interessiere mich nur für armored kill, warum sollte ich mir dann das komplette Paket aufschwatzen lassen?


----------



## Cicero (19. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> platz 72 auf nem 64er cq-metro server


 
Kleine Verständnisfrage: Eine Warteschlange mit 72 Leuten oder Platz 72 bei 64 Spielen, also 8 Warteschlangenplätze?

So oder so: Selbst Schuld. Sorry.


----------



## Cicero (19. Juni 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> ...und das meinte ich zum Premium dreck..


 
Ja was denn? 



DerBloP schrieb:


> im  Prinzip stand nirgends auf der Verpackung,



Welche Verpackung???



DerBloP schrieb:


> ....das man später nachteile  erziehlt, wenn man sich kein Zusatzkontent kauft.



Und die da wären? Ich kann keine Nachteile entdecken. Spieler, die nur das Grundspiel spielen wollen, können dies weiterhin tun. Einfach nur in der Serverauswahl die passenden Häkchen setzen. Ich verstehe wirklich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Bei manchen Brettspielen ist es doch auch vollkommen üblich, dass es Erweiterungen gibt (zB Siedler von Catan). Und hey: Die Erweiterungen kosten auch noch Geld.... Sachen gibts...



DerBloP schrieb:


> ...Und da greift wieder  diese undurchsichtige EULA. Das ist in meinen Augen betrug und sollte  abgemahnt werden!



Hierzu gab es einen Arbeitskreis aus Entwicklern, Redakteuren, Spielern, etc. Die Mißverständnisse wurden ausgeräumt und die EULA übearbeitet. Nicht zu vergessen die ganze falsche Aufregung um Origin.... BTW: Benutzt die Steam?


----------



## fcq (19. Juni 2012)

Gestern gekauft und direkt den ganzen Abend Close-Quarter-Maps gezockt. Da ich sonst fast ausschließlich Conquest Large spiele, waren die CQ-Maps eine sehr nette Abwechslung. Tlw. kam gar Counter-Strike-Feeling auf (ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, sei jedem selbst überlassen). Mir persönlich gefällt der andere Spielstil von CQ. So kann ich wenigstens mal meine Schrotflinten leveln :3

Was Premiun an sich betrifft: Da ich mir absehbar zumindest Armored Kill kaufen wollte und die letzten 2 angekündigten DLCs namentlich auch reizvoll klingen, habe ich mir direkt Premium gekauft. Das B2K-DLC hatte ich bereits (BF3 Ltd.). Die so geschätzten 5€ Differenz (bei geplant 3x 15€ DLCs) sehe ich als "nette" (wenn auch eher unnütze) Investition ins Waffen-/Soldaten-Customizing.


----------



## MadMonk05 (19. Juni 2012)

So ging es mir auch, als ich es mir damals bei mmoga gekauft hab!
gleich erstmal halbe Nacht durchgespielt (Wochenende ftw)

Premium lohnt sich sowieso wenn man sich mehr als 2 DLCs kaufen will


----------



## frontdan (22. Juni 2012)

So geil wenn man das hier liest. Da fang ich an zu zweifeln... 

1.) Ja, man wird als Spieler zweiter Klasse behandelt, wenn man kein Premium kauft. Fertig, Aus, Ende. Da frag ich mich, was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt.

2.) Ja, man muss sich "einfach nur Premium kaufen", um nicht mehr als Spieler zweiter Klasse behandelt zu werden. (Und ich könnte es mir auch leisten)

3.) Dies löst aber das Problem nicht, dass EA grundätzlich alle Spieler gleich zu behandeln hat. In dem Wort "Premium" steckt dieser Unfug ja schon drin. Und nein, ich bekomme nicht alle Waffen über die DLCs, es gibt eben 5 Waffen nur für Premium-Mitglieder, man kann die Stats löschen, Queueing-Vorteile, Double XP Events für Premium, etc. etc. etc. 

Man muss doch einsehen können, dass das nicht korrekt ist. Und Punkt 2.) ist hierbei völlig irrelevant! Es geht doch ums Prinzip. Und doch, es würde einen Unterschied machen, wenn nicht jeder, der ein tolles carbonfarbenes Dogtag sieht und gleich nen Ständer bekommt, zu so einer Frechheit am Kunden (und demnach auch an ihm selbst!) greifen würde, sondern mal ein bis zwei Gedanken daran verschwenden würde, wohin solch ein Geschäftsmodell und Kundenbehandlung zukünftig führen könnte(!).

Aber wir können auch weiterhin einfach alle blind irgendwelche Produkte kaufen von denen niemand weiß wann die released werden bzw. was drin steckt. Bestellt doch gleich die nächsten 5 Backstreet Boys Alben dazu. Bei der derzeitigen Kursentwicklung würde ich am Ende vielleicht sogar günstiger kommen, wenn ich mir in einem Jahr das vierte und letzte DLC für 15€ kaufe (ich hab auch die Ltd Ed). Der Mist ist: Premium bin ich dann immer noch nicht


----------



## Spieler73 (2. Juli 2012)

was in CQ sehr angenehm ist,das es dort keine baserapenden helikopterfliegende nervensägen gibt-.........


----------



## Hellmen (16. Juli 2012)

Battlefield Premium in meinen augen nur noch abzocke! Die bekommen den Hals nicht voll und das wird jetzt immer weiter so sein! Weil jeder noob gleich los läuft (das muss ich haben). Wie bei den Waffen die man sich gegen geld freischalten lassen kann. einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Juli 2012)

da bleib ich lieber bei Bad Company 2   ....


----------



## annonymus14041 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, dass Close Quarters und die folgenden DLC´s sinnvolle Erweiterungen sind und für einmalige 50 Euro ist das auch nicht zu wenig(Premium). Wer Close Quarters nicht haben möchte, muss es sich ja nicht kaufen. Die wirklich dumme Neuerung ist allerdings das Freischalten von Waffen gegen Geld. Denn dadurch sind die Leute, die ehrlich spielen, deutlich im Nachteil. Außerdem macht es doch keinen Spaß, schon alles freigeschaltet zu haben.


----------



## stawacz (25. Juli 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bitte keine Zahlen anführen, die schlicht aus der Glaskugel kommen. Ich habe kein Premium, spiele Battlefield aber trotzdem gerne. Warum ich es mir nicht hole? Weil 50% des Inhalts schlicht noch nicht bekannt sind und von den 50% die bekannt sind will ich 50% nicht
> Ich interessiere mich nur für armored kill, warum sollte ich mir dann das komplette Paket aufschwatzen lassen?


 

sehe ich auch so,,hatte BF3 anfangs gezockt und jetzt nur noch ab und zu,,und werd mir auch höchstens(wenn überhaupt) amored kill holenm,,,eigentlich is die BF reihe mit der ankündigung für den vierten teil gestorben,,,hier wird einfach versucht alles aus der marke rauszuquetschen...wenn die beta schon ende nächsten jahres startet,,wird der release wohl nich viel später sein,,und das vieleicht gerade mal 4-5 monate nach erscheinen des letzten DLC,,,wurde nich mal gesagt das man BF nur alle 3-4 jahre rausbringen will?^^

was hab ich noch an std,tagen,monaten mit BC2 verbracht,,aber BF3 konnt mich nie richtig flashen,,


----------



## Kwengie (29. Juli 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ob mir das Recht ist oder nicht, ist doch völlig irrelevant. Und außerdem hinkt der Vergleich. Viele können es sich nicht aussuchen, ob privat oder gesetzlich versichert und von den Konsequenzen des "Rückwechsels" ganz zu schweigen. Ich sehe hier eher die Möglichkeit, sich durch den Erwerb von Premium einen zusätzlichen Vorteil zu verschaffen, welchen man beim Einzelkauf der DLCs nicht hat...also quasi ein Bonus in Form der Bevorzugung bei der Slot-Vergabe. Warum denn nicht? Und seien wir mal ehrlich...wer einen Rechner betreibt, der BF3 vernünftig darstellt, dem sollten die 50 Euro doch nun wirklich nicht an den Allerwertesten gebacken sein, oder? Wir reden hier von einem relativ geringen Betrag, welcher durch Konsum von diversen Alltagsdrogen (Alkohol, Tabak...etc.) ruckzuck übertroffen wird. Hier sollte man mal anfangen anzusetzen und nicht bei dieser Einmalausgabe für unser liebstes Hobby.


 
eines hast Du vergessen und ich frage Dich allen Ernstes, soll ich wirklich so viel Geld in ein Premium-Paket investieren, obwohl, ich gehe jetzt von mir aus, nur ein Bruchteil des Inhalts interessiert? 
Wäre das Premium-Paket allerdings zu Battlefield 2 herausgekommen, so hätte ich bedenkenlos zugeschlagen, weil in diesem Battlefield halt noch das echte Feeling von einst steckt.
Und ich finde, mit diesen Boosterpacks, die erstens bis 10,00 Euro gekostet haben, hast Du mehr Inhalt bekommen und sogar eine neue Armee sowie Fahrzeuge.


----------



## SoJiro-xD (23. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbKfsBiiesI

Rotz...
Mehr sag ich zu EA nicht mehr...


----------

